# Uefa Cup 09 April



## A_Skywalker (Mar 22, 2009)

09 Apr 18:45 Hamburg v Man City  2.20 3.20 3.10     
09 Apr 18:45 PSG v Dynamo Kiev  2.10 3.20 3.40     
09 Apr 18:45 Shakhtar Donetsk v Marseille  2.10 3.20 3.40     
09 Apr 18:45 Werder Bremen v Udinese  1.66 3.50 5.00


----------



## Anggun (Mar 23, 2009)

Dynamo Kiev x2 vs PSG. PSG are favorites in home and cause they are french team, but Dynamo are better team. Tactically better, better players. Thanks for the good odds bookies


----------



## danyy (Mar 24, 2009)

To qualify:
Dynamo Kiev
Shaktar Donetsk
Werder
Man City
...

and by the way for today i think:
Bath City from Conf South and Vauxhall Mottors from Conf North will win.


----------



## danyy (Mar 25, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> and by the way for today i think:
> Bath City from Conf South and Vauxhall Mottors from Conf North will win.


both won   
for today i think Rochdale to wim away at Chesterfield but its not really sure so u can try something like both teams score or Rochdale score , first half over0.5 , over2.5 FT 
And a lil NHL :
Carolina to win(in regular time) at home.


----------



## danyy (Mar 26, 2009)

First 1 really lost second won

For today i dont think there is good matches so i prefer hockey:
something like Monreal to win in regular time
and maybe SH Sharks to win away at Neshville


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 26, 2009)

Shakhtar vs Marseille will be interesting. I cant decide yet. DO you think Marseilly stand a chance ?


----------



## danyy (Mar 26, 2009)

I think Shakthar at home will win with 2 goals so hendikap 1(-1) is good
or just win.... and Shakthar to defeat Marseille


----------



## danyy (Mar 27, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> First 1 really lost second won
> 
> For today i dont think there is good matches so i prefer hockey:
> something like Monreal to win in regular time
> and maybe SH Sharks to win away at Neshville


both lost


----------



## Anggun (Apr 8, 2009)

Hamburger to win against Manchester city
City are terrible away. + Hamburger's coach said they want to do something big in UEFA. He also critisized teams that use UEFA for training matches. So you can expect hard playing Hamburger. Hamburger is very strong at home.


----------



## danyy (Apr 9, 2009)

I just cant trust the germans   
I prefer to try Shakthar to win and maybe , maybe Hamburger-City over2.5  if it wasnt Hamburger but other team i would try home sign..


----------

